# Facebook and Blogs - what type of networking groups have worked for you



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Is anyone using facebook to network with other businesses?

I know there have been alot about blogs, aside from myspace (I have a very difficult time navigating around in there) what are you using.

How have you gotten ppl to connect with you on facebook, how did you get ppl to your blogs? Im thinking more locally, I want local businesses and local folks to link up with us.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Facebook and Blogs*

all i know is that myspace put a lock on people with over 1500 friends and that if u have more than that you dont see bulletins....... maybe i'm wrong but i had to delete a few people

b


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Facebook and Blogs*

I have such trouble with myspace, I dont even bother anymore.

But Ive started a blog, and have had a facebook account for a while. Im curious to know how much business folks get these things.

Im also curious if anyone belongs to networking groups. What types of groups seem to be working best for you.


----------



## D3c0Y (Oct 23, 2007)

We're doing very well with myspace. We have over 1500 friends and don't see everyone's bulletins, but it doesn't block our bulletins.


----------



## omegahappening (May 31, 2007)

I haven't had any problems with myspace. I've made a lot of contacts and had a few sales through it.


----------



## amazingshubi (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Facebook and Blogs*

Hi Robin,
We are members of 2 business networking sites, Fastpitch networking and Linkedin. If you email me at [email protected] with your first and last name and email address, I will send you an invite and you can check it out.
Jeff


----------



## cheerupblue (Aug 19, 2007)

I am personally on Facebook, and I have a facebook group (mostly my friends, but they invite people) where we post pictures and stuff and let people know about our various sales events, etc. that we will be at. It has generated some interest and some sales, and I think it's a good way to allow people to "opt in" to getting updates and stuff like that. Facebook now has business pages also where people can become a "fan" of your brand and you can buy advertising on FB to go along with it.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Jeff, I was just invited into linkedin by one of our customers. I havent had a chance to really get in there and have a look. I havent heard about the other one. Are you finding these places doing anything for you?

Jen, Im really liking facebook for stuff like that. It gets the word out, and the information spiders out to everyone connected with you. Ive added our blog link a few times, and I have noticed a spike in visits to that site because of it. Which is good...because thats the whole point. Our facebook account is based on our business, I keep my personal account seperate. We have photos, sales, testimonials and updates on what is happening with us on there.


----------



## BurnTees (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm on facebook and like it a lot. We were also able to set up a product page on facebook which is also cool: facebook.com/profile.php?id=6046508705"

so far i like it more than myspace...less spam.

we also have a blog that i use to promote the site but also just to talk about whatever i feel like.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

BurnTees said:


> I'm on facebook and like it a lot . We were also able to set up a product page on facebook which is also cool: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=6046508705
> so far i like it more than myspace...less spam.
> 
> we also have a blog that i use to promote the site but also just to talk about whatever i feel like. it's at burntees.blogspot.com


Its good to see someone having success with the same platforms!


----------



## cheerupblue (Aug 19, 2007)

Another interesting thing about Facebook -- my friend who used to do keyword optimization/SEO stuff said that it really helps to have a facebook group page that links back to your page, etc... So it might be worth it for that alone! I do know that my main site pops up pretty high in search engines.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Hmm, thanks Jen


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

BurnTees said:


> I'm on facebook and like it a lot . We were also able to set up a product page on facebook which is also coolhttp://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=6046508705


Sorry for being an idiot but I've also set up a page on Facebook to promote my site but don't have nearly as much info options as you do. How do you get the Company overview, mission statement and product info? Any help would be appreciated.


----------

